# ADA 60-H Steal! ヾ(⌒∇⌒)ノ Scaped! ヽ( ・ω・)ﾉ♪ Set up! Ready for plants.



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet deal congrats


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Great deal!


----------



## Solo707 (Mar 31, 2008)

Where?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Man, that's a sweet deal!!!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice deal! So what do putting in it?


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Small update!*

Getting my light hung right now. Going to put in an order for bulbs also. I'll have some photos tonight of the hanging fixture (hopefully).



2in10 said:


> Sweet deal congrats


Thanks! 



mcqueenesq said:


> Great deal!


Yep!



Solo707 said:


> Where?


Used from a salt water forum. This tank is drilled in the back.



150EH said:


> Man, that's a sweet deal!!!


Yeah I'm pretty lucky! The car ride back sucked though. I was in the back seat with enough room for my shoulders. Couldn't even put the seat belt on.



GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice deal! So what do putting in it?


Only decided on my hardscape so far. I have an idea of fauna/flora, but undecided right now.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Conduit set up and light hung!*

Looks like the big box was the 4x24w tek light! Packaging sucked though. The instructions were literally about to come out of the box when I got it.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Finished scaping!*

Finished the scape late tonight with the help of my lovely girlfriend.  Then I fed her lots of freshly made and steamed chinese veggie buns! 

Getting the first rock in was the hardest part. It weighs probably 35-40 ish lbs. I'm really light about 115 lbs. Trying to get it into a deep tank was really hard even with the help of my gf.










Second rock in! A lot easier, did this one by myself.










Front view of the rocks:










Filled with aquasoil!

Mid level shot:










Standing looking down angle:










There you have it! Receiving stuff in the mail next week. Hopefully I'll have this planted whenever I get the rest of my stuff. Still not 100% on my flora/fauna.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking good!

The tank looks nice as well.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

What's you got them both tank and stand for 130? are you serious???
Cool scape.....I can't wait for more updates.



FlyingGiraffes said:


> *Finished scaping!*
> 
> Finished the scape late tonight with the help of my lovely girlfriend.  Then I fed her lots of freshly made and steamed chinese veggie buns!


hahahha, but from the picture, it seems like she did it all for you. roud:


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

madness said:


> Looking good!
> 
> The tank looks nice as well.


Thanks x2! 



green_valley said:


> What's you got them both tank and stand for 130? are you serious???
> Cool scape.....I can't wait for more updates.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Yes! 100%. I asked him what the price was, and I was ready to pay 200-250, but got a text back saying 130. :icon_mrgr

Shhh...


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful scape and girlfriend 
I think these are lava rocks right !!
Waiting to see it planted and filled. BTW what plants are you planning on ?
Subscribed


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Those are some serious rocks, looking good


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good deal on the tank, I was watching that setup sit for the longest time. My personal opinion is the rock is too big for the tank.

I find it funny that the lady is doing the heavy lifting while you're behind the camera. Girls + rocks + glass tanks = no way :icon_mrgr


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Pretty awesome deal! I really like the rocks but I agree that they may be a tad too big for the tank...they throw the scale abit out of whack. 

It actually reminds me a bit of a salt-water reef set-up. A rock dominated scape with some well thought out plant additions could look really cool.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

prototyp3 said:


> Good deal on the tank, I was watching that setup sit for the longest time. My personal opinion is the rock is too big for the tank.
> 
> I find it funny that the lady is doing the heavy lifting while you're behind the camera. Girls + rocks + glass tanks = no way :icon_mrgr


I second both of those notions.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

sumer said:


> Beautiful scape and girlfriend
> I think these are lava rocks right !!
> Waiting to see it planted and filled. BTW what plants are you planning on ?
> Subscribed


Thanks! 

Yep, you're right these are lava rocks. 

I'm not completely sure yet. Have some idea, but need to decide. Pressure!



2in10 said:


> Those are some serious rocks, looking good


Seriously, thank you. 



prototyp3 said:


> Good deal on the tank, I was watching that setup sit for the longest time. My personal opinion is the rock is too big for the tank.
> 
> I find it funny that the lady is doing the heavy lifting while you're behind the camera. Girls + rocks + glass tanks = no way :icon_mrgr


I was too. Felt bad.

Rock or rocks? It looks different in person imo. The photos lack depth and 3 dimensionality. The eyes capture more detailing in the lava rock.

They are definitely bigger than normal, and I like that. People try to emulate the mountains with rock scapes, but the rocks are always small in proportion to their tanks. Why not use bigger rocks and make a more impressive mountain?

These are actually screen shots of a video I took of us scaping. The rocks were placed with combined efforts and I moved out of the way so it looks like only my gf worked on it. Without my gf's help, I wouldn't have been able to put the rock in the tank. I'm only 115 lbs. Add a 40 lb rock to me on top of a chair bending over into a small glass space = a recipe for disaster.

My gf is actually stronger than me. She was doing olympic level gymnastics 
before she broke her spine. Good thing her spinal cord was not damaged.



tharsis said:


> Pretty awesome deal! I really like the rocks but I agree that they may be a tad too big for the tank...they throw the scale abit out of whack.
> 
> It actually reminds me a bit of a salt-water reef set-up. A rock dominated scape with some well thought out plant additions could look really cool.


I'm glad you see it that way. The whole point was to have the scale out of the norm. I'm thinking about a small lava rock 4-6" ish in the front right to make the bigger ones look big, and also to balance it out with a nice trio. All the stone scapes I see have smaller rocks. I wish people would do something a little different sometimes. Not that Iwagumis in that style look bad.

I'm thinking pretty hard about my plant choices. I think HC would be a really good option, though cliche, it will enhance the sense of scale. On the other side, I'm almost out of money (college student) and growing belem would look good as well + I can sell portions for decent money. 

Not sure about the back left corner though. I have pretty large triangular area since the left rock is pushed forward. I think I might just carpet it in the beginning and if I want to transform this tank I can do stems/tall plants in that corner.

I'm probably going to include a small school of green neons to further the scale and by keeping the school small x2 the sense of scale.



kwheeler91 said:


> I second both of those notions.


Refer to the reply to prototyp3. It will respond to your thoughts if yours were the same as his.

*Wow, I wrote a lot. *


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

tharsis said:


> Pretty awesome deal! I really like the rocks but I agree that they may be a tad too big for the tank...they throw the scale abit out of whack.


OP: Just make a big ADA sticker and tell everyone it is a Mini-S with some new micro-nano fish species you discovered in a bog on a trip to Asia.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Going to be a very dramatic scape, something that makes a statement from across the room then you want to get up close to see what is in there. Sure must have been scary moving those rocks in there.

Reminds me of this one at 3:24 in this ADA video.
http://youtu.be/5lk99JTRyKI


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

This forum needs more scapes with rocks which extend to the surface. Nice start, man.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I tend to agree with prototyp3 and tharsis; these rocks are very large. Although I agree that far too many tanks underestimate the value of large rock in their plan, were each of the rocks you currently are using were about 33% smaller I think they would be perfect. Just my humble opinion, however I *am* eagerly looking forward to what ultimately decide to do with this tank.


----------



## hidefguy (Apr 13, 2009)

FlyingGiraffes said:


> My gf is actually stronger than me. She was doing olympic level *gymnastics *
> before she broke her spine. Good thing her spinal cord was not damaged.


roud:

I like the scape so far nice job, what are you going to do about the holes in the back?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, any updates yet? I am really curious about your design of the plants placement.



FlyingGiraffes said:


> Shhh...


No worries, I won't tell her. hahah, u evil


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*You guys have high expectations for me to get the scape looking right! Hopefully I live up to your expectations.* 



alfalfa said:


> OP: Just make a big ADA sticker and tell everyone it is a Mini-S with some new micro-nano fish species you discovered in a bog on a trip to Asia.


You are a genius. I should've done this.  Now I just need a plant that looks like a bigger version of a carpeting plant.



Kathyy said:


> Going to be a very dramatic scape, something that makes a statement from across the room then you want to get up close to see what is in there. Sure must have been scary moving those rocks in there.
> 
> Reminds me of this one at 3:24 in this ADA video.
> http://youtu.be/5lk99JTRyKI


Thank you!

Are you sure you didn't read my mind?  I actually have this tank bookmarked because I wanted to do something like it with one of my nano's.



synaethetic said:


> This forum needs more scapes with rocks which extend to the surface. Nice start, man.


Thanks!

More please. Join the club.  Wish the bigger rock was just a few inches taller.



styxx said:


> I tend to agree with prototyp3 and tharsis; these rocks are very large. Although I agree that far too many tanks underestimate the value of large rock in their plan, were each of the rocks you currently are using were about 33% smaller I think they would be perfect. Just my humble opinion, however I *am* eagerly looking forward to what ultimately decide to do with this tank.


I think depth and height wise they're fine, a little space on each side would probably work better. In the future maybe I'll move this scape to a 90p, for now I'll just be a dreaming student. 

Thanks! I am too.  This is super exciting.



hidefguy said:


> roud:
> 
> I like the scape so far nice job, what are you going to do about the holes in the back?


I'm not sure right now... I could be lazy and have the water level lower than the holes, but I should do something. I have a diagram of the plumbing in the post under this.



green_valley said:


> Well, any updates yet? I am really curious about your design of the plants placement.
> 
> No worries, I won't tell her. hahah, u evil


Eheim 2217 should be here at 6. Right now I'm figuring out plumbing. Maybe I'll draw a few diagrams of the scapes I have in mind for you guys to look at.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Here's the diagram for plumbing the canister to the drilled holes. * Look alright?


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Small update! Disclaimer First time doing a digital drawing. The diagram above doesn't count, LOL.* 

Finished sketching a basic scape. This is a pretty generic Iwagumi. Next ones will be less overdone styles. Not sure if I can draw them though, LOL.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I think with the rocks will look good that big. You don't see rocks that big that often.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I see what you're going for with the drawing, but you don't have the space to get that feel. Once you crop it down to the actual tank size (and water depth) it's going to look more like this. (attachement)

Sweet pre-vis drawing though. It's always good to have a plan!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

You know you mentioned the back corner triangle. That got me to thinking of some vivipara or cyprus heleferi in lieu of stem plants. They might compliment what you're currently planning...But I must agree with prototyp3, I love the drawn plan!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I disagree with anyone saying that those rocks are too big. Those rocks are just right. If you scape this successfully, it will be epic.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey, 

Just a quick thought, is the tank already drilled? If it's not make sure you drill the right sized hole for the bulkhead... you probably know that. A 3/4" bulkhead can be from a 1"-1 3/4" hole depending on the use


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

As of right now, I actually am liking the big rocks. I have to see what you do with it to stand behind that. Not that it matters, it's your tank. I can't wait to see this.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> I disagree with anyone saying that those rocks are too big. Those rocks are just right. If you scape this successfully, it will be epic.


I agree. This could be a great demonstration of the perception of scale just because of the rocks. I wasn't entirely kidding about the big ADA sticker earlier. When I'm checking out photos of aquascapes, the one thing I always count on to set the scale of everything is the size of the ADA sticker relation to the size of the tank. Take it away and sometimes it is very difficult (in a good way) to tell that they aren't giant scapes.


----------



## yigitoglu (May 20, 2012)

some sweet stuff going on here.
i better subscribe.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

radioman said:


> I think with the rocks will look good that big. You don't see rocks that big that often.


Thanks! I hope so. 



prototyp3 said:


> I see what you're going for with the drawing, but you don't have the space to get that feel. Once you crop it down to the actual tank size (and water depth) it's going to look more like this. (attachement)
> 
> Sweet pre-vis drawing though. It's always good to have a plan!


Thanks! 

Yeah, true. The giant black borders do make the scape look more cramped than it is. We'll be viewing through a rimless tank. 



styxx said:


> You know you mentioned the back corner triangle. That got me to thinking of some vivipara or cyprus heleferi in lieu of stem plants. They might compliment what you're currently planning...But I must agree with prototyp3, I love the drawn plan!


Thanks! ^_^

Yeah, the plant in the bg is vivipara.



youjettisonme said:


> I disagree with anyone saying that those rocks are too big. Those rocks are just right. If you scape this successfully, it will be epic.


That's the hardest part. So many people watching, pressure is on!



fishykid1 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just a quick thought, is the tank already drilled? If it's not make sure you drill the right sized hole for the bulkhead... you probably know that. A 3/4" bulkhead can be from a 1"-1 3/4" hole depending on the use


It is already drilled. 42mm and 29mm holes. A 1/2" bulkhead should fit the 29mm, but not sure about the 42. 1" is too big, but 3/4" might be too small. I might be in trouble. I'm going to the lfs tomorrow to see if they have bulkheads.



talontsiawd said:


> As of right now, I actually am liking the big rocks. I have to see what you do with it to stand behind that. Not that it matters, it's your tank. I can't wait to see this.


Thanks! I know, I don't want to disappoint. Trust me, LOL.



alfalfa said:


> I agree. This could be a great demonstration of the perception of scale just because of the rocks. I wasn't entirely kidding about the big ADA sticker earlier. When I'm checking out photos of aquascapes, the one thing I always count on to set the scale of everything is the size of the ADA sticker relation to the size of the tank. Take it away and sometimes it is very difficult (in a good way) to tell that they aren't giant scapes.


I really like plays on perspective. 

Very, true. That's what I'm using when looking through Amano's photobook. Sometimes it's hard to tell. Most of the time though, by looking at species of plants (gauging by leaf size) I'm able to guess the size.



yigitoglu said:


> some sweet stuff going on here.
> i better subscribe.


Thanks.  

Awesome, an international visitor. Welcome!


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Second drawing is done! Click to view larger!* Not sure if I'll be doing anymore. I guess it partially depends on how you guys like it. I'm pretty happy with it, but you can always improve. Or I might have some stroke of genius, LOL. 

Well, here it is:










Here are the plants labelled. As well as some artsy fartsy stuff going on in the right corner. Fooled around with naming the scape. I've never done it before so I did as a break from scribbling. I'm so deep - pretty lame, LOL. :hihi:


----------



## yigitoglu (May 20, 2012)

thanks


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright Giraffes, according to this post on another forum the hole sizes are as follows for 'standard' bulkheads. He found it on the Glass holes site...


> 1/2” ABS Bulkhead - 27mm/1.06 (Installation Hole Size) 1 1/4"
> 3/4” ABS Bulkhead - 34mm/1.33" (Installation Hole Size) 1 3/8"
> 1” ABS Bulkhead - 42mm/1.65" (Installation Hole Size) 1 3/4"
> 1 1/2” ABS Bulkhead - 59mm/2.32" (Installation Hole Size) 2 3/8"
> ...


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright Giraffes, according to this post on another forum the hole sizes are as follows for 'standard' bulkheads. He found it on the Glass holes site...


> 1/2” ABS Bulkhead - 27mm/1.06 (Installation Hole Size) 1 1/4"
> 3/4” ABS Bulkhead - 34mm/1.33" (Installation Hole Size) 1 3/8"
> 1” ABS Bulkhead - 42mm/1.65" (Installation Hole Size) 1 3/4"
> 1 1/2” ABS Bulkhead - 59mm/2.32" (Installation Hole Size) 2 3/8"
> ...


----------



## hidefguy (Apr 13, 2009)

youjettisonme said:


> I disagree with anyone saying that those rocks are too big. Those rocks are just right. If you scape this successfully, it will be epic.


I agree, if you haven't had a chance check out youjettisonme's scape it's one of the nicest Ive seen on the TPT and he has some massive rocks.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

fishykid1 said:


> Alright Giraffes, according to this post on another forum the hole sizes are as follows for 'standard' bulkheads. He found it on the Glass holes site...


Yeah I wasn't sure if the 3/4" would work but it should be fine. Went to the lfs today and got a 3/4" they were out of 1/2" bulkheads. Seems like the 3/4" seals it fine. We'll see when I fill.



hidefguy said:


> I agree, if you haven't had a chance check out youjettisonme's scape it's one of the nicest Ive seen on the TPT and he has some massive rocks.


Yep, I'm in sfbaaps too. His tank is awesome.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Small update!*

I ordered the rest of my plumbing today. For some reason my bulbs still haven't shipped. They were ordered Sunday. Going to call tomorrow in the afternoon if they still haven't shipped. 

Removed most of the aquasoil, this also shows the rocks better:










Filled the bottom with crushed lava rock, and covered again:


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Interested to see where this goes... Keep us updated!


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

This looks awesome  I love bold choices. Keep the planting simple for contrast. With a big statement piece like those rocks, you don't want to muddle it with too many different plants- iit will only make the space feel cluttered. You can totally do that tank with those rocks  just my $.02.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I am too loving the big rocks, honestly, that is the first time I've seen such big rocks used in a tank. Very cool!


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Liking the lava rocks, nice.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

madness said:


> Looking good!
> 
> The tank looks nice as well.


roud:


Anyways, it does look good. I'm anxious to see how the plants turn out.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

:bounce::bounce:
More pictures...
More pictures...
More pictures...
More pictures...
:bounce::bounce:


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Fish said:


> Interested to see where this goes... Keep us updated!


I will!  Small update right coming after replying to everyone.



theblondskeleton said:


> This looks awesome  I love bold choices. Keep the planting simple for contrast. With a big statement piece like those rocks, you don't want to muddle it with too many different plants- iit will only make the space feel cluttered. You can totally do that tank with those rocks  just my $.02.


Bold is good! 



chiefroastbeef said:


> I am too loving the big rocks, honestly, that is the first time I've seen such big rocks used in a tank. Very cool!


Thanks! 

Do you make a killer roast beef? 



dantra said:


> Liking the lava rocks, nice.


Thanks. 



EntoCraig said:


> roud:
> 
> 
> Anyways, it does look good. I'm anxious to see how the plants turn out.


Thanks! 

I am too. On the hunt for the plants I need now. Hopefully I'll get them soon.



green_valley said:


> :bounce::bounce:
> More pictures...
> More pictures...
> More pictures...
> ...


Coming right up!


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

*Got the rest of my hardware in FINALLY!*

Candy with my bulkhead! 










Two 99 cent barbs shipped in a giant box. Charged 10 bucks for shipping. Wonder why they can't just send it to me in an envelope. Le sigh. 










Bulbs came in finally!

*Let there be light!*

If you look behind the bulkheads, my plumbing is all ready. Not pictured is a 200w in-line heater. Bulkheads are an eye sore, but not too bad. At least nothing crazy is going on the side of the tank.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Looks good, even the huge rocks work for this. I wouldnt worry about the bulkheads they are barley noticable.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

That looks superb as is! Can't wait to see it with plants.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

superb set up.
if you went with a black background in the future it would make the bulkheads vanish.
i love the large rocks, simple but effective.
bravo.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree that it looks great already. Definitely subscribed.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

The sloping really makes it work! Funny, though: my wife said the rocks look like Jabba the Hut. You can see his face right at the top of the highest one, haha...This is why I love her - she caught it before I did!

Anyway, that looks excellent. See the shaded areas at the base of the rocks? You might have trouble getting certain plants to grow there (I've had some experience there). Maybe something like lilaeopsis brasiliensis or or l. Mauritania in those areas - grasslike but they don't need high light and fare better when shaded. That will give you a similar feel without the trouble, though they do grow slowly. I saw Amano do this in one of the video workshops on YouTube for the same reasons.


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

wow. those rocks are such a bold move. definitely looking forward to how this turns out. what are your plans with fauna?


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Great Going.
Hope your slope doesnt flatten. Will you be using Dry start or flooding it on the first day ? Front left area is looking darker, think something about it. Waiting to see it planted.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

The bulkheads used for the outflow and intake?


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Updates !!


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

We want moar gf-doin-all-the-work pix lol

Looking good, ill be following this one


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Been 6 months and no updates.
I hope everything's okay at his end.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

If the tank isnt up and running yet, at least i hope the tank is still in one piece.


----------

